# C&CC THS Bridlington



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Anyone else here?

Sue, John & Mollie (granddaughter)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

When you say Bridlington which one do you mean as they have quite a few around there. We will be in Fraisthorpe this weekend as we will be visiting family. 

Love the area as I was born and bred around there. 

If you want ideas of places to visit while you are there let me know.

Mandy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi. We stayed on the Regatta field site about six weeks ago when we were visiting Brid. A great THS site and right next to the beach which gives you a nice walk into town.  

Steve


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We're at Regatta field, came for a couple of days last year. It is persisting down, and forecast same for next couple of days. We're not far from home (Hull) but could do with some ideas for somewhere indoors to take an 8 year old, not the cinema though lol. 

Had a smile when we arrived and booked in, John brought the car in case it rained :roll:
Booked in 2 adults and 1 child, no the bloke said, there must be another man here driving the van :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue et al


----------

